# Creating Grids and Interlace effects(Photoshop tutorial)



## rohan (Mar 16, 2005)

People are crazy behind making grids in their images and end up paying thousands for such software. Here's how you do it.

1.Open the file you want to add your grid to.
2.In the layer pallette create a new layer that is on top of all the other layers.
3.Fill the new layer with a white color(completely).
4.Select a black color as both FG and BG.
5.Go to Filters>Texture>Patchwork.
6.In the dialog that appears, set the relief to the lowest possible and the cell size to the size you prefer.
7.Click on OK.
8.Now to remove the white color.
9.Go to Select>Color Range.
10.In the image on the canvas click on any white area.
11.All your white portion will be selected.
12.Hit Delete on yur keyboard.
13.Your grid is ready.

Now to Interlace

1.Follow steps 1-13 in the previous tut.
2.Go to Filters>Motion Blur.
3.Set the angle to be 0 and speed to max.
4.Apply the effect. All the vertical lines will disappear.
5.Go to Edit>Free transform.
6.Decrease the size of the lines such that the horizontal lines are very close to each other.
7.Duplicate the layer and apply the layer one beneath the other until whole of the image is covered.
8.Merge all the layers which you have duplicated.
9.Play with the layer till you get your desired effect.

[thanX] 8)

*www.geocities.com/tritium_studios_low/system/pageheader.jpg [/img]


----------



## goobimama (Mar 16, 2005)

Lovely one dude. nice stuff


----------



## NikhilVerma (Mar 16, 2005)

@rohan [thanX]

???!!!


We should thank you not you thanking us...!!!


----------



## cheetah (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanx


----------

